
NAS: Please fix your defn of P-values - learnfromerror
https://errorstatistics.com/2019/09/30/national-academies-of-science-please-correct-your-definitions-of-p-values/
======
learnfromerror
If you were on a committee to draw up guidelines on P-values and replication,
what's the first definition you'd check? Exactly. They didn't. It's wrong
throughout the National Academies of Science recently released book.

